

Do Cellphones Cause Brain Cancer? - seto28
http://www.nytimes.com/2011/04/17/magazine/mag-17cellphones-t.html?pagewanted=all

======
jgamman
no

------
phlux
There was an amazing discussion about this some time recently on Reddit, and
there was a lot of input from someone who had read all the studies with well
backed, researched info, fully cited.

The short answer was - Probably Yes.

At least there was enough information to cause one to second guess holding a
cellular radio against ones head multiple hours per day.

